# Why use LifeDirect?



## Paisley Borg (Sep 18, 2015)

Hi,

There is a lot of advertising of LifeDirect (www.lifedirect.co.nz) lately. They seem to be a front for a few already existing companies. 

Why would someone want to use Life Direct vs going directly to the source company?

What are the gotchas in the fine print? 

Surely having someone else in between raises the overall cost of the service (e.g. life, health policy, etc)

Thanks.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Not seen the advertising myself. I don't really see it as a front for already existing companies.
It's a TradeMe product that compares the prices of insurance across the board for the same product you are looking at purchasing. Much like comparethemarket.com or moneysupermarket.com etc.
It just offers a one-stop-shop for the buyer instead of getting a quote from each individual company.
I've used similar in the past and then when I've found the cheapest or whichever option I'd like to go for have gone straight to that company to make sure the offer is the best price


----------

